# Engine Code: int seat 30??



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm back already. So I checked out my engine code on my lemans. I found out it has a 1968 400 instead of a 389 like the guy said. Which is fine by me. I do have a few questions though.

1) I'm throwing around the idea of a tri power set. I've seen several on ebay but not sure what years and configuarations will bolt up to my 400?

2) It's originally a 2 barrel engine, with the carb in rough shape. If I go with a tri power set up do I have to cam it up to make it run right? What about a bigger cam with a 4 barrel like a holley street avenger?

3) On the pontiac power website in the notes for my particular engine code it says: YC B-body 69 400 290 Turbo 400 1x2 9790071 int seat 30 
Anyone know what "int seat 30" means?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

int seat refers to the intake valve seats being ground at a 30 degree angle instead of the more common 45 degree angle. Pontiacs used the 30 degree angle. Tripower set-ups from '65 and '66 will bolt right on your engine with no modifications. You could change out your 066 cam for an 068 (tripower spec) cam, but you don't have to. Back in '79, I ran a '66 GTO with a junkyard ($150) '67 Catalina 400 that was a 2bbl engine like yours. I bolted on a '66 tripower, and the thing was a monster. Really ran well. So, I say go for it! The '66 set-up flows more CFM than the '65, and will net you a little more power, also.


----------

